# que dalle / que dale / que dal



## muriel2009

Buenos días,

¿Alguien podría ayudarme con esta traducción?, comprendre que dalle, sé lo que significa en español, pero ¿alguien sabe cuál podría ser una traducción posible? 
He buscado si esta pregunta estaba ya hecha por no repetir, pero no la he encontrado.

Puede ser, ¿ " no tienes ni idea" ? 

Creo también que se utiliza en tono enfadado, ¿es así?

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En este artículo del CNRTL puedes ver las diversas aplicaciones de esta simpática locución.



muriel2009 said:


> Puede ser, ¿ " no tienes ni idea" ?



No exactamente.* No tienes ni idea* tiene un equivalente muy preciso: *tu n'as pas la moindre idée*, que difícilmente podríamos conseguir con *que dal* (al menos, ahora no se me ocurre cómo).



muriel2009 said:


> Creo también que se utiliza en tono enfadado, ¿es así?



Cualquier locución/expresión puede usarse en tono enfadado. Esta, no más (ni menos) que las demás.


----------



## Paquita

Más información sobre la expresión y su posible origen.



> *Rien du tout.*
> *Origine* Cette expression est généralement précédée de verbes comme "valoir", "ne trouver", "ne comprendre"...


----------



## Aire_Azul

Buenos días, Muriel2009,
 
Me parece que tu traducciòn se aleja un poco del sentido que tiene la francesa.
« _comprendre que dalle_ », como en un ejemplo así « _Les maths appliquées, j’y comprends que dalle_*/*_que t’chi_» se podría traducir más bien por « _no entiendo ni Jota_ o «_no entiendo ni pío_».
 
Espera que otros amigos del foro vengan con otras proposiciones.


Un saludo.
 
Josiane  Aire~~Azul


----------



## muriel2009

Aaaah vaaale, comprendido, muchas gracias a los dos.


----------



## rxkld

muriel2009 said:


> Aaaah vaaale, comprendido, muchas gracias a los dos.


 
No entender ni jota.


----------



## muriel2009

rxkld said:


> No entender ni jota.





 Muchas gracias.

P.D. mmm, me da que cuando me dicen eso es más bien de forma pelín enfadada...


----------



## totor

¿Qué tal, amigos?

Ya que estamos, aprovechando un hilo similar pero con diferente acepción, *n'avoir que dalle* significa *no tener ni un centavo*, o *no tener ni un duro*, como decís vosotros  .

¿Pero, sólo se emplea hablando de dinero o hay otras traducciones posibles? 

Gracias a todos de antemano.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Totor:

Si bien empleamos esta expresión esencialmente hablando de dinero (y más con la crisis ), no es exclusivo. Lo esencial de la expresión es "que dalle" es decir "nada".

El verbo que la acompaña es el que le otorga un sentido más particular. Con "avoir" tenemos el matiz de tener, poseer, de allí que para el dinero va que chuta.

Ejemplos:

- Tu peux me prêter de l'argent pour aller au cinéma, Totor?
- Désolé, Gévy, tu repasseras, en ce moment je n'ai que dalle !


- Avec toutes ces histoires de crise, je n'ai que dalle dans le frigo.

Para el dinero, las que das y también:
Estoy sin blanca; estoy tieso.

Para otras cosas:
No tengo ná de ná.

Seguro que hay muchas expresiones que podríamos añadir. A ver lo que te dicen los demás amigos.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## sibhor

Hola Totor:
"Que dalle" puede emplearse también en este sentido: 

- Qué has hecho hoy?
- Que dalle! J'avais la flemme! 
(donc ici, il sert aussi à souligner "l'absence d'activité", et pas uniquement l'absence d'un objet concret [argent, nourriture... etc] )

En espérant avoir apporté un tout petit plus à la réponse de Gévy,

Sibhor


----------



## Gévy

Hola Sibhor:

Efectivamente, pero ya no sería la expresión "*n'avoir* que dalle", y es la que nos interesa concretamente en este hilo. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Gévy said:


> - Tu peux me prêter de l'argent pour aller au cinéma, Totor?
> - Désolé, Gévy, tu repasseras, en ce moment je n'ai que dalle !



Si c'est pour aller au cinéma, mais bien sûr, Gévy, parce qu'il faut nourrir son esprit. Pour manger non, je n'ai que dalle!




sibhor said:


> - Qué has hecho hoy?
> - Que dalle! J'avais la flemme!



Très intéressant. Chez nous on dirait: hice fiaca todo el día  .

Merci bien à tous les deux!


----------



## dragsterwave

Querria decir: 'Je (n')ai mangé *que dalle*'

Se puede(n) decir: 'He comido *jota*'?

Yo he visto escribido esto término 'no entender ni *jota*' entonces me pregunto si se puede emplear la misma palabra en esto contexto!

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

"Ni jota" se emplea solo para "entender", como verás al principio de este hilo.

En el caso de "comer", será cualquier sinónimo coloquial de "nada". Habría que ver el contexto y la frase entera (obligatorio, norma3) y para qué país de lengua española quieres traducirlo (el lenguaje popular es particular a cada país, y no se suele entender en otro). Sin ello es difícil aconsejar una traduccción precisa.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## DelaChón

No hay mucho contexto en la frase inicial... ¿Es la frase completa "tu ne connais que dalle"?


----------



## Paquita

DelaChón said:


> No hay mucho contexto en la frase inicial... ¿Es la frase completa "tu ne connais que dalle"?



No, la expresión inicial no es con connaître sino con comprendre
Y no, no necesita contexton por una vez...
Se adapta a cualquier contexto cuando no entiendes nada de lo que te hablan. Se basta a sí misma puesto que "que dalle" es sinónimo de "rien", solo cambia el registro


----------



## DelaChón

De acuerdo, bueno es saberlo  

En cuanto a la grafía... ¿por qué las tres opciones? ¿No proviene del sustantivo "dalle"? 

¡Saludos!


----------



## Madame Barberin

Hola:
Siendo palabra de argot no creo que los representantes de los fondos bajos se preocuparan demasiado de etimología.
Son los autores que transcribieron la palabra, no se concertaron  y lo hicieron cada uno a su aire.
El CNTRL admite las tres grafías:
DALLE : Définition de DALLE


> *Prononc. et Orth. :* [dal]. Gén. écrit _dalle._ Var. _dail _(_cf._ Esn. 1966 et Hugo, _Misér.,_ t. 2, 1862, p. 204). *Étymol. et Hist.* 1829 _je n'entrave que le dail_ (d'apr. Esn.); 1884 _que dal (ibid.)._ *Orig. obsc.*;* un rattachement à dalle (FEW t. 15, 2, p. 50b) s'explique difficilement du point de vue sémantique.* *Bbg.* George (K. E. M.). Formules de négation et de refus en fr. pop. et arg. _Fr. mod._ 1970, t. 38, p. 309.


La negrita es mía.


----------

